# Help with Multi-quote



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

How do I use multi-quote in a thread?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Click the multi quote button on the posts you wish to quote, except for the last one. For the last post that you wish to quote, instead of pushing the multi quote button, press the normal "quote" button.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

LTPGuy said:


> How do I use multi-quote in a thread?
> 
> Thanks in advance.





Darkblade48 said:


> Click the multi quote button on the posts you wish to quote, except for the last one. For the last post that you wish to quote, instead of pushing the multi quote button, press the normal "quote" button.


Oh I see. I thought multiquote was for breaking up paragraphs into individual quotes as to reply ei multiple questions. Now I understand it's for quoting multiple post.

Thanks for the enlightment. BTW, too bad you couldn't make it to the shrimp meet, would have like to shake your hand.

TTYL.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

LTPGuy said:


> Oh I see. I thought multiquote was for breaking up paragraphs into individual quotes as to reply ei multiple questions. Now I understand it's for quoting multiple post.
> 
> Thanks for the enlightment. BTW, too bad you couldn't make it to the shrimp meet, would have like to shake your hand.
> 
> TTYL.


Not a problem.

Unfortunately, I was up quite late Friday night/Saturday morning, so could not wake up for 8 am (takes awhile for me to drive to Mississauga).


----------

